# Connecting laptop to home theater to get 5.1 surround



## marttin (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, so here is the problem. I have laptop Dell Studio 1555 which supports surround 5.1 out, but my home theater (panasonic sa-pt550) doesn't have anything in...first i tried to connect it with hdmi into home th. and then with another hdmi to tv (panasonic TH-42PV8P), but my home th. has only one hdmi. Is there any other way to get 5.1 from laptop to home th.? I was thinking maybe optical cable in home th. but TV doesn't have optical out...

Thanks


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF. We're glad you found us. :dance:


The short answer is - no, there's no way to get audio into a port that's not design to accept it. As you found out, the HDMI of the HT is out only.

Regarding the optical input; there are digital to analog converters but you need something that does the opposite - analog to digital - and I've never seen one. (Newer models of your laptop use an optical out for surround sound but your's does not.)

Sorry


----------

